# your 5 best IBS tips for coping



## 16656 (May 28, 2005)

1. never leave home without my levid (anti spasm medicine)2. never eat anything when you can see the grease on it.3.








always have a blanket in car in the event of the chills4. fiber fiber fiber5. breathe/meditate when I can't get to a bathroom


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my lifeback. I suffered unnessasarily for years.Now I don't suffer at all.Getting my anxiety under control with Buspar has done the trick.


----------

